# Your Embroidery Machine-Tell Me About It



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

This morning I stopped by the one little sewing center in our town. Before I could get out the door, he'd talked me into looking at his embroidery machines. I shouldn't have done it!! Now, I have the bug. I've just never allowed myself to get interested before because of the cost. The ones he was showing me was a Janome 300 and 350. Of course, they were way more than I'd want to pay, but I'm just curious what type embroidery machines the ladies on here have. Are you happy with what you have? If not, if you could get what you wanted, what would you buy? Also, do you really use it enough to justify the cost, or is it just an expensive hobby?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have the Janome 300E. I bought it when the 350E first was coming out so the price was reduced, and I traded in a machine to bring the price down further - but it was still expensive to purchase.

But, my daughter used it to put the shop's name on my SIL's shirts. I've used it with quilt block swaps, and just using it. Also, I've downloaded some patterns and helped out a HT friend with last year's Christmas present, and have plans for another project with her.

I buy the patterns from http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Default.aspx
and they run specials, so you can get some nice patterns for just a few $$.
or cents.

Then the embriodery thread. One of the brands carried by the store where I bought my machine, they're discontinuing it. I've been buying those large spools of thread for $1 a cone until gone. Then the smaller ones that are about $5 at walmart size, are $2 there.

It's really neat to set the machine up with a large one color project and come back 22 minutes later with your design done (except for thread cutting.)

If you want to see some beautiful work, look up posts by CJ here in sewing forum... she uses a different machine, but she is a wonder on an embroidery machine and uses it alot.

Angie


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I have Bernina Embroidery machines with a large embroidery area and design software. I purchase supplies at www.embroideryonline.com and have them sent directly to the house since its over 100mi one way to any sewing store.

I love being able to make personalized gifts for friends and family. I make great silent auction items for fund raisers too.

My daughter loves having shirts with embroidered pictures of her horses on them. She also uses the embroidery to make faces on stuffed animals/ dolls

I can also do all the FFA jackets so they don't need to be sent off and the kids have them on time.

I want a small comercial machine too but I can't currently justify the cost.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I just bought a Bernina and stumbling through. Not enough time to try new things. Hopefully in the winter.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello!
I have a Janome 9500. It's not a bad machine but I wish I would have been able to buy the next one up because it has a colored screen (that may not sound like a big deal but it's an issue for me. I only have about 40 different colors of threads so when my machine would call for some color that I didn't know I just have to guess. If, it had a colored screen I could just look and see what I have that is close to what the design is calling for. Sometimes the names of the colors don't tell you much so you really have to watch and see where the design is and guess from there.)
 I am not sure how much of your own digitizing you'll be doing or not but this is also an area that I lack skills in. I bought the Magic box and a digitizer program too. I couldn't find a place near where I lived to teach me it (I bought my machine online. I bought it new and saved money but I couldn't get lessons like you do if you buy from a store) so I had to learn on my own (which was hard for me. I wasted a lot of money doing it that way on stabilizers and materials. Not only that but I get frustrated doing it that way.) If, you already know how to do it or get lessons where you buy your machine (which I wish I would have done) you'll be much better off then I was.
I like the Janome but I wish I would have had a place to teach me to use it before I jumped into it. It would have saved me a lot of headache.
If, you want I posted a while back a little about my machine. I am really bad with a camera but you can kind of see how it works. 

http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_05_17_archive.html

I have been told Janonmes are great for quilting. I haven't gotten much into that just yet but would love to.

I do have to say I was very impressed with how well it embroidered a little ponytail project I did for my daughter a while back (I loom knitted it and it was pretty thick and tight. I didn't think it would be able to do it but it did.)

You can see a picture of that here
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_04_19_archive.html

Best of luck to you in your search for your new machine,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I appreciate the comments thus far. Please keep them coming.


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just bought the Janome 9000 on ebay, only had it a week and already know I will be upgrading soon. I had to start somewhere and this was what I could afford. My regular machine is Janome also and I've never had a stitch of problem with it so that's why Jamome was my choice. I haven't done much yet (still working outside) but already thrilled. :dance: My best friend gave me the bug, she bought a used bernina and had to show me the 3 beautiful quilts she made with embroidered blocks. I've read some posters in other places that say brother is their next favorite. I'm happy so far so will probably stick with Janome. Just my 2 cents, I think you'd love it!!:clap:


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the Brother Disney machine. I like it alot. I just use it for myself to play with, and so far it has done everything I want to do. It was given to me Christmas last year by my husband and sons. It was less than 400$ at Walmart, and I am pleased as punch with it. Marilyn


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Babylock Elegante. I bought it three years ago and I love it. At the time the selling points for me were the color screen, the USB port (I can transfer designs w/ a memory stick) and that it saved where you were in a design if power were lost.

I have had no problems w/ it. I have it serviced every million stitches. Actually, it is closer to 1.3 million because it always reaches that point in the middle of a project.

It is a large and heavy machine. Not good for taking places. THe only thing I would want more is to have multiple needle/color but that is a huge price jump and not practicle for me.

Good luck.

Mary


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm loving reading all the viewpoints.


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

I've got a Simplicity SE3 that I got from Allbrands.com.....

I really like it but will admit I haven't been able to really use it a lot in the last several months(space issues). But it seemed to do a good job even on heavy denim when I was last able to use it. I would recommend it for a beginner who isn't sure they will like Machine Embroidery for sure.....
If you have a Jo-ann's anywhere near, watch for their 50% off threads sales and I think the stabilizers count for their interfacing sales. Wal-mart is a cheap source for H2Gone, Tear-it and cutaway stabilizers.

Sabrina


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Something to keep in mind about cost... the machine is only part of it. Embroidery takes a very large investment of needles (you go through them quickly) stabilizers, and thread. If you have the money, then you can save a bundle by buying supplies in bulk (example, 6000 meter cones of Isacord thread bought online are only a little more expensive than 1000 meter cones bought from a dealer).

Same with stabilizers, buy them in yardage from commercial suppliers versus the little tubes you can get locally.


----------

